# 'Watch Service/Travel Pods'



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Heads up...

CW released today their new Service/Travel Pods.

£10 delivered!

https://www.christopherward.com/accessories/watch-pods










A bargain for transporting 'any' watch safely. IMO.

:thumbsup:


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

Just had an email about these very reasonable at £10.00 I thought. :thumbsup:


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Nice idea.

Like a smaller plumper version of an Omega service case.


----------



## Hussle (Jun 26, 2017)

I occasionally get spectacle cases in my shop that look like that, they come with the sports frames.


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Fine for travel purposes but I don't like the look of that plastic foam around which the watch is strapped. Some plastic foam tends to degrade in a manner which can damage the surface finish of whatever is in contact with it, and I remove pieces of suspect foam from original packaging if I intend to keep a watch in it's box for any length of time. I had to laugh when I bought a 1950s Merit toy microscope in its original box, I couldn't understand why the inside of the box was thickly covered in fine brownish powder, and then realized that this was all that was left of the original package foam inside the box.


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

They look pretty good, but there are loads of similar on ebay. The stores here give you their own branded travel pouches when you buy a watch.


----------



## deano1956 (Jan 27, 2016)

I got this for free ,



















oh and the service cost was only £500 !! :laugh:


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

deano1956 said:


> I got this for *free* ,
> 
> 
> 
> oh and the service cost was only £500 !! :laugh:


 Free ?

I should coco!










They always send me a *free* one to help ease the pain (a little)!

:biggrin:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

If I do take a watch anywhere, and it's not on my wrist, I find that tucking it into a sock usually does the trick for free...but then I am tighter than a ducks @r$e in winter........ :laughing2dw:


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Confirmation of order received at 15:15 yesterday, delivered to Karrusel towers at 10:18 today...










As with all previous dealings with this company...exceptional customer service & undeniable VFM !

:yes:

:thumbsup:


----------



## yokel (Jul 30, 2017)

Roger the Dodger said:


> I am tighter than a ducks @r$e in winter........ :laughing2dw:


 Some ADs simply give you perfectly serviceable "pods" if you take in a watch (for whatever reason) which they think is inadequately protected . . . .










"Down the sock" would probably qualify :biggrin:


----------



## Francis Urquhart (Jan 11, 2017)

In a sock, then in a shoe, with the remaining shoe space stuffed with my foundation garments - always works for me.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Francis Urquhart said:


> with﻿﻿ my found﻿atio﻿n﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿ garments -


 Freshly launched. :yes:


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

DarthSmavid said:


> Are you on the payroll?


 I should be!

Having said that, they have been extremely helpful & generous.

:biggrin:


----------



## reggie747 (Sep 10, 2013)

DarthSmavid said:


> Not sure how you achieved special customer status but my experience with them was terrible.


 Do tell....?


----------



## reggie747 (Sep 10, 2013)

DarthSmavid said:


> Basically a faulty bracelet, which at first they refused to accept as faulty. Then once they accepted the fault they refused to refund it (I bought it separate from the watch)
> 
> Then they said they would repair it, and send it back. They sent me back a beaten up old bracelet and tried to pass it off as mine (funny thing was they sent a bracelet for a 39mm trident when mine was a 43mm so it wasn't even the right lug width!)
> 
> ...


 A fair comment, it makes you wonder why a simple situation, not getting the right attention, can escalate to the point where you've knobbed them off. Rather short sighted of them really.


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

I can only speak for myself but CW have always perfomed without fault with all my dealings with them, fast response to any questions and very helpful with small parts requests.

1 asked about a replacement screw for my mothers CW Watch (screw end links) They sent s full set FOC.

2. Again asked about a pin and tube for my C60 600 they sent replacement FOC.

Yes they were small items but I have dealt with other companies who wanted to charge the earth for small items like this so I can only give them 10 out of 10 in my experience.


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

As someone who is never slow to criticise CW, when justified. It's fair to say that they do seem to be getting their act together in respect of dealing with complaints and customer service generally. But it certainly took them some time to respond to many such complaints from their own forum members.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

My service "pod" is bubble-wrap :biggrin:

I wrap the watch up in many layers to create a ball of bubble-wrap, it even works for watches in boxes as long as the interior contents are also padded a bit, as for travel I only ever take one watch


----------

